# Barley pellet



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

After getting some barley pellets from getochkn (Thanks man), I decided to feed a small piece. 

After 20 sec, the piece disintegrated into this big ball. I thought, no problem. It's contained in one area. One small piece floated up, no problem. A shrimp came to the pellet and I got happy until, they started to try to shoo other shrimp from the pellet. Aw, that's cute. They're fighting over food like they fight over Hikari Shrimp cuisine. That lasted for 1 sec, long enough for the shrimps to move their hind legs, spreading the barley pellet all over the substrate. And a shrimp carried a big piece onto the java moss. 

This will be hell to clean up. Any advice? I was thinking about getting a feeding dish of some sort, siphoning as much as I can, and doing a 20% water change.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Uneaten barley is fine to leave in the tank. I leave it in my tank with no issues. Just feed what you think they will eat in a few minutes next time.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

First time feeding barley. It is actually quite amusing because it seems like that they're having a food fight.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you look at mananap's video, you will see he has a huge amount of it and the shrimps look like they are in a desert. This stuff will do no harm to your tank and is actually beneficial to it. After a while the shrimps will carry it away and you won't see it.

Barley pellets expand on contact with the water, so feed a tiny, tiny piece and it will be enough for the shrimps for one good feeding.

I use it all the time in my Taiwan/CRS/Tiger tank.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> he has a huge amount of it and the shrimps look like they are in a desert


I know these pellets are used in ponds in large amounts and was wondering if this could be kind of used like substrate in a bare tank. Thoughts? Is there a 'too much' possible?


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

*barley*

i would consider Barley in the tank to be much the same as leaf litter, it does not break down and release ammonia quickly like other feed. However there might be such a thing as too much, it still breaks down nonetheless and with a large quantity could have a negative impact on your water conditions.

Anyone else want to chime in/confirm this?


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

also another thing just came to me, Barleystraw is often used by pond keepers to inhibit algae growth. It releases humic acids which then emits hydrogen peroxide through exposure to light. I would imagine Barley pellets would do the same (limited amounts not being an issue of course), and this is less than desireable as shrimp keepers since we need algae growth for our little friends.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Since I have a newly set up 10G tank with 20 golden (just went in yesterday), and this is a new tank I'm experimenting, I'll add 20 pellets in a fine filter media bag and drop it in there to see how it goes. I would think shrimp will be able to pick out the goodies through the fine mess and I can keep the leftover in the bag for easy cleanup.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

randy said:


> Since I have a newly set up 10G tank with 20 golden (just went in yesterday), and this is a new tank I'm experimenting, I'll add 20 pellets in a fine filter media bag and drop it in there to see how it goes. I would think shrimp will be able to pick out the goodies through the fine mess and I can keep the leftover in the bag for easy cleanup.


Shrimpzoo has a feeding dish. It's 1cm deep, so when the barley breaks up, it's in a contained area.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> Shrimpzoo has a feeding dish. It's 1cm deep, so when the barley breaks up, it's in a contained area.


I have different types of dishes, just wanted to try something new. I don't really mind the looks of barley straws even when not using the dish.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Through time it does decompose, nothing to worry about over putting/dosing as it will not hurt your shrimps. You can certainly use it as substrate if you already have the perfect water to begin with(parameter wise). I put quite a bit on mine as i have a tank that is divided into two parts, one part that has soil and the other doesn't. I placed some on the bare bottom part of the tank and shrimps love grazing on it.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

MananaP said:


> Through time it does decompose, nothing to worry about over putting/dosing as it will not hurt your shrimps. You can certainly use it as substrate if you already have the perfect water to begin with(parameter wise). I put quite a bit on mine as i have a tank that is divided into two parts, one part that has soil and the other doesn't. I placed some on the bare bottom part of the tank and shrimps love grazing on it.


My tank is like this too, so it all the food gets fed on the glass portion so if there is anything ever left over (hardly ever does that happens) it's easy to suck up and it doesn't end up in the substrate to break down and cause any param problems down the road.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

randy said:


> Since I have a newly set up 10G tank with 20 golden (just went in yesterday), and this is a new tank I'm experimenting, I'll add 20 pellets in a fine filter media bag and drop it in there to see how it goes. I would think shrimp will be able to pick out the goodies through the fine mess and I can keep the leftover in the bag for easy cleanup.


Okay, the result is back. A filter media bag with about 30 pellets inside, 24 hrs later .... ammonia 0.25ppm  So not a good idea. I do believe if I feed them one a day and not removing the leftover then it will be okay even when there's a lot of the broken down barley straw on the bottom.


----------

